# changer carte graphique imac



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2001)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si l'on peut changer la carte graphique sur un imac 400 DV.
Passionné de simulateur de vol, je désire mettre une carte GeForce 2 MX-400 32 MB.
L'opération est-elle réalisable ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## archeos (7 Août 2001)

non, ce n'est possible que sur les iMacs I. Sur les nôtres, la carte est directement soudée sur la carte mère.


----------



## roro (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Rien ne vaut un petit g4 pour jouer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

surtout quand ce n'est pas toi qui le payes !

[07 août 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

Rien ne vaut un petit g4 pour jouer


----------

